# Another Finnegan winning weekend...



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*:cheers2:Congratulations!**!*_ :cheers2:I'm so proud of you both!! What a year! I believe the updated spelling of "winner" is _F-I-N-N-E-G-A-N!!_:nod: _Woohoo!!_ Great way to launch the holiday season and wrap up the year.:congrats: Delighted to see all the hours spent training paid off in a _big _way yet again_._ :thumb: Big steak for Finnie, and you enjoy a first-class entree of your choosing!!:cheers:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

That makes 10 new titles this year!!!! That doesn't include his 2012 BIS and BISS wins or his Altered Total Dog Award!!!
*

Go Finnegan Go!!!!!!*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the look on Finnegan's face!!!! Way to go. Do they have any competitions for poodles who pose in the wind? I may enter Sunny!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*congratulations!!!!!*


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. You are doing the equivalent in dog events of what birders call a big year (where they try to see the most different bird species they can. There was a movie with Steve Martin, Jack Black and Owen Wilson about it). 

We have a big weekend coming up this week. Hopefully I will post some new titles too this week. Lily and I have to try to catch up to you two!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So impressive, congratulations to you both. I love the look on his face, he knows he did momma proud.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Maybe one day...*



lily cd re said:


> Congratulations. You are doing the equivalent in dog events of what birders call a big year (where they try to see the most different bird species they can. There was a movie with Steve Martin, Jack Black and Owen Wilson about it).
> 
> We have a big weekend coming up this week. Hopefully I will post some new titles too this week. Lily and I have to try to catch up to you two!


Good Luck to you and Lily, Catherine!! I just know you will do it!!

Finnegan and I are planning on adding agility to his repertoire, so you never know, maybe one day we can go to some trials together and our two spoos can WOW the crowd!!!

We'll be waiting to see your new titles added to your signature and lots of pictures, please!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

So I see that the link to Finnegan's web page was removed, but for anyone who is interested, just take a look at my signature, I'm sure you will be able to find it!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I _always _know where to find *Bijou's Finnegan Avon*--in* THE WINNER'S CIRCLE!!  *BTW, Finnegan's web page is_ awesome__. _I've got it bookmarked!*
*


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations to You & Finnegan!*

Congratulations! You and Finnegan are awesome.

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful !!!!


----------

